# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ Προσωπικοτητας

## gog_magog

Τεστ Προσωπικοτητας

Στο παραπανω link μπορειτε να βρειτε τον τυπο της προσωπικοτητας σας συμφωνα με το τεστ του BBC. Το ειχα κανει πριν λιγα χρονια και ειχα βγει Innovator.

Στην συνεχεια αν θελετε ψηφιστε στο Poll και αναφερετε και τον τυπο. Περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες για το τι ειναι ο καθε τυπος, θα βρειτε στο παραπανω site του BBC.

Εγω λεω να το ξανακανω. Ισως αλλαξαν πολλα απο τοτε :P

----------


## gog_magog

Το ξαναεκανα. Παλι Innovator βγηκα... lol

----------


## Andy

τι λέει ρε? εγώ στρατηγικός? 

λίγο άκυρο μου φαίνεται......:P

----------


## keep_walking

Nurturer
ουτε ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο:P

----------


## Aphelia

Εγώ βγήκα Realist και παρόλο που υπάρχει κάτι από αυτό που αναγνωρίζω στον εαυτό μου δε θα έλεγα ότι με εκφράζει.

----------


## Kleiw

Strategist !

Νομίζω τα επιμέρους έχουν πιο ενδιαφέρον :

spontaneous
ideas
heads
introvert

( πολύ σουπερμάρκετ δεν είχε παιδιά ???????? :P )

----------


## Reina

Leader... το περίμενα:P

----------


## Kleiw

* Big Thinker (Spontaneous + Ideas + Heads + Extrovert)
* Counsellor (Planner + Ideas + Hearts + Introvert)
* Go-getter (Spontaneous + Facts + Heads + Extrovert)
* Idealist (Spontaneous + Ideas + Hearts + Introvert)
* Innovator (Spontaneous + Ideas + Hearts + Extrovert)
* Leader (Planner + Ideas + Heads + Extrovert)
* Mastermind (Planner + Ideas + Heads + Introvert)
* Mentor (Planner + Ideas + Hearts + Extrovert)
* Nurturer (Planner + Facts + Hearts + Introvert)
* Peacemaker (Spontaneous + Facts + Hearts + Introvert)
* Performer (Spontaneous + Facts + Hearts + Extrovert)
* Provider (Planner + Facts + Hearts + Extrovert)
* Realist (Planner + Facts + Heads + Introvert)
* Resolver (Spontaneous + Facts + Heads + Introvert)
* Strategist (Spontaneous + Ideas + Heads + Introvert)
* Supervisor (Planner + Facts + Heads + Extrovert)

----------


## vxnv

Supervisor :P

----------


## Kassi

Έχω κάνει τόσα τεστ-και δεν ήταν απλά για να περνάω τον χρόνο μου-που σιχάθηκα τα τεστ φιλενάδα....Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ....

----------


## Kleiw

Φιλενάδα ? Ο gog_magot είναι γυναίκα ?

( Και αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί αυτός δεν μου την έχει πέσει ακόμη ! :P )

----------


## Kleiw

Πλάκα κάνω ! :)

----------


## liberchild

Provider.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> ( Και αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί αυτός δεν μου την έχει πέσει ακόμη ! :P )



τς τς τς....
τι μετριοφροσυνη....
:cool:

----------


## La_ViTa

Innovator.Νομίζω ότι στους περισσότερους τομείς με εκφράζει

----------


## psychangel

Idealist (Spontaneous + Ideas + Hearts + Introvert)

----------


## gog_magog

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Φιλενάδα ? Ο gog_magot είναι γυναίκα ?
> 
> ( Και αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί αυτός δεν μου την έχει πέσει ακόμη ! :P )


δεν μπορω να πω τι ειμαι. γυναικα παντως δεν ειμαι. χεχε

----------


## Kleiw

Το φιλενάδα δηλαδή το καλοδέχεσαι ?

:P

----------


## gog_magog

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Το φιλενάδα δηλαδή το καλοδέχεσαι ?
> 
> :P


μπα, ουτε φιλεναδα ειμαι :P

----------


## Kleiw

Ενδιαφέρον ! :P

Το κουμπάκι με το u2u το έχεις δει ? :D




Πλάκα κάνω ! Μην με παρεξηγείς ! Ενα χαμόγελο θέλω μόνο να σου προσφέρω ! Η μάλλον πολλά !

:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Μην χανόμαστε ! :P

----------


## Reina

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Ενδιαφέρον ! :P
> 
> Το κουμπάκι με το u2u το έχεις δει ? :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πλάκα κάνω ! Μην με παρεξηγείς ! Ενα χαμόγελο θέλω μόνο να σου προσφέρω ! Η μάλλον πολλά !
> ...








κλειώ!!!! δεν σε αναγνωρίζω!! 
:P

----------

